# How to do a GOOD cheap website



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys

I am going to breed leo's in the future, but will probably just stick to 2/3 morphs/colours, so am planning well in advance 

How do I go about setting up a website to advertise my leo's, maybe looking at 6 page website or so, which will enable me to show prices, information, photos etc etc

Would love one where I can control the pics that go on it, so if I need to change I can do it myself

How much do you reckon it will cost too 

ALL info and help GREATLY appreciated :2thumb:

phil


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

you can get one easily for £35.00 for a year mate, do everything yourself so could change whenever you like. really easy to set up as well and quick. Make Your Own Website


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

benjrobinson said:


> you can get one easily for £35.00 for a year mate, do everything yourself so could change whenever you like. really easy to set up as well and quick. Make Your Own Website


How easy is it to do pal, do you know? I'm completely s**t on PC's :bash:

phil


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

benjrobinson said:


> you can get one easily for £35.00 for a year mate, do everything yourself so could change whenever you like. really easy to set up as well and quick. Make Your Own Website


I'm looking to make a website too and that looks great!

is it £2.90 a month after the year?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There are loads of servers who will give you free website space up to quite a large amount, but you have to suffer the advertisements.

If you can use word, the easiest way to set it up (if you are not computer literate and can't understand HTML - which I can't) then use Microsoft FrontPage - it works like Word - you type your stuff and insert photographs - it's very simple really once you start.

My own website has been done on FrontPage and is hosted by a free American server called freeservers.com and they'll give you 50MB of space for nothing. The address is Feorag Somalis if you want to have a look. When I was breeding I did pay them £48 a year to get rid of the adverts, but once I stopped breeding, I went back to a free site and it costs me nothing.

Alternatively I do a website (again on FrontPage) for the wildlife sanctuary where I work, which is through UK2.net which costs £47.88 per year to run and again gives a huge amount of space and no adverts. That address is Home Page


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, firstly,


> Cheap Good Website


 = dosn't happen.
Web hosting, best web host in the uk is £25 a year. wont disclose who/where.
get someone to make you a site who is a proffesional for a set fee - get someone who has reptiles who wont charge the earth. i do sites for under £100 if its personal - go to a pro and he'll do you at £20 an hour or £50 a page.
Websites that are hosted for free for instance a freeserve site, will have pop ups or refined frames in html code that you cant change. any online editor will also have the same.
FRONTPAGE!?
nobody uses front page anymore, not even the IT crowd in the MS basement of china im afraid.
Macromedia or Notepad is your best bet, unfortunatly macromedia suite costs £300+ and notepad is free....


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm afraid I use frontpage for the shop website and my personal website, used a professional for the CRA website and I don't think it was worth the money.

Download a free template if you're no good with design, open it in frontpage, edit it, add your pictures... upload it to a free server or your webspace provided by your host. I'm with Virgin Media and I get quite a large amount of personal website, easy to just upload the files with FTP and pay £2.99 a year or so for a .co.uk domain and you're away. That's the cheap way to do it... neither CWCorns - Christy Whatley Corn Snakes, Pogona - The Bearded Dragon or Reptile Cymru will cost me more than £10 ea for 3 years to pay for the domains and the hosting is free with my broadband subscription.

I mean, I may not be the greatest professional in the world but they're easy to edit and I think they look at least browsable and certainly didn't break the bank.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Learn HTML, Javascript, PHP, CSS etc..
W3Schools Online Web Tutorials is a start?
HTML Goodies

As for hosting i have like 4 different web hosting accounts (and i dont mean geocities or crap like that )


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

At the very base level, learn xhtml. It really is very easy once you've looked at it briefly. Borrow a book from your library and work through it. You can have yourself a decent looking site with a few hours of work.

I use screem html editor which comes with my operating system.

SADMOG - Southampton and District Moggy Owners Group :: Home

that took me about 4 hours work in total to get it all set up, I do have a version which I tidied up and put content in but was too lazy to upload it. It was only a uni project.

If you do decide to learn how to make your own site you can always feel free to give me a shout and I will guide you through. I did offer to make a site for free for someone on here but when I asked exactly what he wanted he shut right up and didn't hear anything again.

In my opinion, the best way to start is take a sheet of paper and draw what you want the layout to be and then work out how you can make it look that way on screen.

BTW avoid frontpage and other WYSIWYG editors - apart from dreamweaver, they can produce nice looking sites if you know what you are doing but theres so much hassle and re-coding that you might as well do it right the first time.

Hostings not that hard to find. I've used dataflame in the past quite successfully, it was about a fiver a month for a www. .co.uk address, and I was perfectly happy with what I got from them.


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

A few over the top suggestions there tbh!

I'm a web designer, and the best way to go about it (if you've never built a site before) is by designing your website in Dreamweaver. (You can download a trial version from adobe.com - that should do the trick)

Once you've built your site, you need a hosting package (I use Dream-hosting.co.uk which is a tenner a year and advert free) and an internet domain (1and1.com do co.uk addresses for 1.99 a year). 

If you need any help, give me a shout!

Mikey. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mez said:


> FRONTPAGE!?
> nobody uses front page anymore, not even the IT crowd in the MS basement of china im afraid.


Excuse me!!! I take exception to that comment! There is nothing wrong with FrontPage as a means of building a website, if you do not understand html and do not want, or have the time to learn it. It has served me very well over the last 7 years and I am very happy with it.

Just because you build websites doesn't make you the absolute expert! :bash:

I said that the downside of a free site would be the adverts, but it's still an option if you are starting up and haven't got the cash to lay out at the beginning, you can always pay later and have an ad-free site. Labmad asked for ALL info about setting up a good CHEAP website and that's what I gave him.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just goes to show that there are many different ways out there.

basics are... you need web space, domain name and design software.

Different hosts (web space providers) have different options, most linked to yur isp or free space will have some kind of limits which may well affect what you can do, but if its a bog standart text and photo site, then all shoud be fine.

Domain names can be brought from £5 upwards but are often included in the host offer.

I use dreamweaver to design sites, but frontpage is ok I guess, just watch out to make sure your host supports frontpage extensions, or lots of you fancy design may not work.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys......think I might take a closer look at the Mr Site one......seen some done this way and look sound and exactly what I'm after too 

cheers


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

> Just because you build websites doesn't make you the absolute expert!


Haha! im not an expert and never claimed to be, and never will claim to be!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, but i have always said learning the language and being able to code an entire website from notepad is always an accomplishment and makes you feel good about what you've done because you know how it came to be made.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Notepad? Trice surely you mean 'vi'!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

ViRMiN said:


> Notepad? Trice surely you mean 'vi'!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Actually.. I don't use vi.
i use notepad2 or kate


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*thats great ive been thinking of doing a website*

but am spasticated in the way of computers thanks for the good ideas
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

feorag said:


> There is nothing wrong with FrontPage as a means of building a website


Except that it throws proprietary code into the site that not all web servers or web browsers are compatible with.

Learning simple HTML code is no more difficult than learning BBCode to post on a forum like this.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i read an HTML book (borrowed for free), wrote the site using Notepad (free), and it gets hosted by my ISP as part of my monthly subscription, so no extra hosting fees.
I'm tempted by a .co.uk for £1.99 pa though!!

this is my freebie site: :: Ians Vivarium - Reptiles ::

good luck! 


**edit**!!! .....or if you can put up with adverts, theres always freewebs.com


----------



## Rainmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

The hosting package I use is actually sold by a mate's company. It's £6 a year for 10GB of advert free space (which I use as webspace and a personal back-up server). It's based on Apache 2.2 on a Suse backbone in a German co-lo, and has had 100% uptime to date. Data transfer is unlimited, down a gigabit pipe (i.e. your site will load as fast as a user's connection will allow, with no restrictions on data transfer each month).

As for creating the site itself, there are loads of tools out there - many of which were mentioned above. Personally, I'd get myself a Linux live CD (I highly recommend Fedora 8!) and use Nvu/Kompozer or Amaya. Basic, easy, and 100% free.

Glad to see I'm not the only *nix user btw (more of a Gedit fan myself tho :Na_Na_Na_Na: however I do use nano at CLI level).


----------

